# Do many dealers offer 'extended test drives' in your exp?



## cardstreamleon (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello,

Currently have a TTS. Would be interested to test drive a bigger car like an Audi A5 saloon or Q5 from an Audi dealer. Now I know getting a 15 minute test drive with a salesman is standard and fine. I was wondering if any of you have been given an extended test drive, as in you get to keep the car you want to test driver for a long weekend? :?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I am sure they will let you have a car for a longer period, if you are serious about buying one (which no doubt you are), I would ring around or pop into a couple of dealers and ask


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

My local VW dealer gave me a Rocco R to test drive for half a day


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

I have had cars over weekends before, so I cant see why not. Depends how well you know the dealer and if they have a demo in stock I guess.


----------



## cardstreamleon (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for your help. I will ask the dealers. Do they usually ask for a deposit or the keys to my current car? Happy to do either.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Same for me; I've never had a problem asking to borrow a demo car for half day, day or weekend.

Likewise I've never been asked for a deposit or the keys to my car.

On the other hand, some years ago, I booked the original Merc A Class for a day and took it back after 2 hours. :lol:


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

when we were looking for a Q7, the stdealer wanted a refundable £1,000 deposit to bring the car from another dealership for us to view it n test drive.


----------



## cardstreamleon (Mar 3, 2014)

Fizzleh said:


> when we were looking for a Q7, the stdealer wanted a refundable £1,000 deposit to bring the car from another dealership for us to view it n test drive.


Did you take up the offer? How long was the test drive? Ideally I would like to test drive a Q5 or even the new A3 saloon for a 3 days weekend.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

A chap I used to work with was serious about buying a Jag. The salesman was sure he would be making a sale so he let my colleague take it for a whole weekend, picked it up Friday night, took it back Monday morning. Suppose it all depends on the dealer though.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

cardstreamleon said:


> Thanks for your help. I will ask the dealers. Do they usually ask for a deposit or the keys to my current car? Happy to do either.


Didn't ask for anything at the VW dealers


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

cardstreamleon said:


> Fizzleh said:
> 
> 
> > when we were looking for a Q7, the stdealer wanted a refundable £1,000 deposit to bring the car from another dealership for us to view it n test drive.
> ...


It was an accompanied test drive for a
bout half a
n hour


----------

